# A lb a week for 7 wks starting today :-)



## threebirds

Hi

Ive set myself a goal I think is achieveable.
Im 5ft 5" and 13 st. Id like to lose half a stone by Christmas or a lb a week over the next seven wks. Im going to weigh in every Sunday.
Last weigh in will be Sunday 23 Dec. I will update every Sunday night.
I will be using My Fitness Pal (name: puffin2nuffin). I am on 1200 cals a day, but I can get back cals frm exercise - using this method earlier this yr I lost a st. I know it wont be 1200 every day but thats what I want to average over the week. This is about 300 cals for breakfast, 400 cals for lunch & 500 cals for dinner. Breakfast is porridge ir fruit, lunch is usually soup & dinner varies (but lots of veg). If I snack then I need to do more exercise  

Im LTTTC and on waiting list for IVF/ICSI so thats also my motivation.
Feel free to join me 

Threebirds (MFP: puffin2nuffin)
Starting weight (4 Nov) 13 st (182lb)
11 Nov 182lb (0 loss). 18 Nov 180lb (2lb loss)

MrsP14 (MFP: mrsp14)
Starting weight (5 Nov) 219lb

Amethyst77 (MFP: amethyst77)

Dylis (MFP: Dylis007)

Pink Sarah (MFP: pinksarah1983)

KRobbo (MFP: OblasMummy)

Sarahandalan (MFP: sarahgovan)


----------



## Bravemom

I will be here to spur you on ,Im doing weight watchers myself and want four pounds off this week then two pound a week till Xmas :thumbup:Good luck sweetie you can do it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Oh thank you Bmom, great to have support!!!
Good lyck with your weight loss - you are fab!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

I am here supporting you too and trying to shift some weight before Christmas...
xx


----------



## threebirds

If anyone wants their stats posted at the top of the page let me know 
Great to have yiz on board 
If either of you are on My Fitness Pal look me up.
So far today Ive been good! 
Breakfast: Porridge
Lunch: Pitta, humus & salads
Dinner will be fish, boiled potatos & salad.
Had 3 short walks - two of which were just over a mile & narrowly missed being out in a thunder & lightening storm.

xxxx


----------



## Dylis

Count me in threebirds I've been trying to lose 10 lb for over a year. I think i do enough exercise but eat a lot of rubbish so hoping by sharing I will cut it out and win that way... Just been to set up my fitness pal and apparently I've already got an account:blush:


----------



## Bravemom

I've been really good just a smoothie for breakfast and soup for lunch and dinner and a 31/2 mile walk , Threebirds your food sounds lovely , good luck Dylis &#10084;


----------



## amethyst77

I'll try and set up myfitnesspal....
I am starting tomorrow, with Zumba at 7:30pm and healthy lunch packed ready for work....


----------



## Bravemom

amethyst77 said:


> I'll try and set up myfitnesspal....
> I am starting tomorrow, with Zumba at 7:30pm and healthy lunch packed ready for work....

Good girl &#10084;


----------



## mrsp14

I'm in.. I want to lose at least a pound a week!! I'll weigh once the kids are in bed and post my stats then


----------



## amethyst77

Have added you as a friend threebirds :) my username on myfitnesspal is same as here xx


----------



## mrsp14

I'm also on mfp but can't add as I'm on my phone. I'm mrsp14 same as here x


----------



## threebirds

Welcome Dylis & mrsp14 :wave:

Good luck everyone - lets keep each other motivated

:hugs:


----------



## MrsRH

good luck.... my diet started today too....I'm calorie counting on MFP

x


----------



## threebirds

Thanks MrsRH & good luck to you too :thumbup:
How much are you hoping to lose?


----------



## mrsp14

Weighed myself this morning.. 219 pounds :-( so I've gained 2lbs in 2 weeks... So that's it now... No more snickers and lots of healthiness 
GL everyone xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! Have room for one more?:flower:

I have no idea how much weight I am trying to lose, but one pound a week sounds doable; I figure I'll see how I feel each week for now.:thumbup:

I've tried Weight Watchers, but the damned thing only gave me 19 points and that's not enough food...I can't even graze in my front yard for that.:haha:

Slimming World appeals to me and I have the books, but it's been a little difficult bc I am too lazy to convert the measurments for my American brain.

So, for now I'm just going to make small changes and better food choices. And I am totally open to suggestions!

Good luck ladies!:winkwink:


----------



## Dylis

I'm hoping to do better today had extra 232 cals yesterday:blush: think that bounty tipped me over limit.. Spinning class tonight so will pedal faster


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :wave:



mrsp14 said:


> Weighed myself this morning.. 219 pounds :-( so I've gained 2lbs in 2 weeks... So that's it now... No more snickers and lots of healthiness
> GL everyone xxx

Hi MrsP14 Ive added your starting weight to the first page. Now we're all in this together we have to support each other  avoiding the snacks is my weakness too - so if you know you are going to cave in best to have healthy snacks on hand. Lets get healthy  :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls! Have room for one more?:flower:
> 
> I have no idea how much weight I am trying to lose, but one pound a week sounds doable; I figure I'll see how I feel each week for now.:thumbup:
> 
> I've tried Weight Watchers, but the damned thing only gave me 19 points and that's not enough food...I can't even graze in my front yard for that.:haha:
> 
> Slimming World appeals to me and I have the books, but it's been a little difficult bc I am too lazy to convert the measurments for my American brain.
> 
> So, for now I'm just going to make small changes and better food choices. And I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> Good luck ladies!:winkwink:

Welcome onboard :hugs:
We should all be able to manage a lb a wk if we stick to it and share our sugestions. Are you on My Fitness Pal - its a good way of recording everything you eat & your exercise but you can also look at friend's daily diaries to see what they are eating & how many cals - can get good ideas that way. My name in My Fitness Pal is puffin2nuffin.

Good luck!!



Dylis said:


> I'm hoping to do better today had extra 232 cals yesterday:blush: think that bounty tipped me over limit.. Spinning class tonight so will pedal faster

Hi Dylis - spinning classes sound great!
I live in the middle of nowhere so I have to find my own ways of keeping fit. Ive just had a snack bar and ok it was a healthy one with lots of nuts & seeds but it was still 278 cals so thats some wiifit time for me now and a brisk walk later on!!

Good luck x


----------



## amethyst77

Hi all :wave:
Had a good day so far- ate an apple instead if a biscuit when I was hungry- a good start. It hasn't helped that I have put a rhubarb and custard scented air freshner in my car though- I just want to eat some ;)

Have Zumba in a while, then will be having fish and veg for dinner...

Do you like my new ticker???


----------



## Bravemom

Hi to all the new ladies :thumbup:Had a three mile walk today and ate porridge a smoothie ,tomato soup and a chicken slad :thumbup:Getting weighed on Wednesday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck


----------



## Mea

Hi ladies can I join you? I seem to have hit a sticky patch in my weight loss, I've been doing weight watchers up to now but just can't seem to loose those last few pounds!!
I've got mfp on my phone but not really used it so I will start tomorrow, hopefully the motivation oh loosing with others will help.


----------



## threebirds

amethyst77 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> Had a good day so far- ate an apple instead if a biscuit when I was hungry- a good start. It hasn't helped that I have put a rhubarb and custard scented air freshner in my car though- I just want to eat some ;)
> 
> Have Zumba in a while, then will be having fish and veg for dinner...
> 
> Do you like my new ticker???

Love ur ticker & hope you had a grt zumba session
:dance:
x


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Hi to all the new ladies :thumbup:Had a three mile walk today and ate porridge a smoothie ,tomato soup and a chicken slad :thumbup:Getting weighed on Wednesday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck

Hiya :hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck for wed's weigh in - im sure you'll see good results  im loving my porridge at the moment - today i put stewed apple & cinamon in it, yum. For days I am in the office I either get some in the cantren or bring wee porridge pots with me that you just add boiling water to. Not so sure about the slad tho ;-)
Xx



Mea said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I seem to have hit a sticky patch in my weight loss, I've been doing weight watchers up to now but just can't seem to loose those last few pounds!!
> I've got mfp on my phone but not really used it so I will start tomorrow, hopefully the motivation oh loosing with others will help.

Hi Mea :waves:
Welcome 
I do think supportin each other will help keep us all motivated - the last few pounds are always the worst!
Look me up when you get into MFP (puffin2nuffin)
Good luck x


----------



## dachsundmom

Bravemom said:


> Hi to all the new ladies :thumbup:Had a three mile walk today and ate porridge a smoothie ,tomato soup and a chicken slad :thumbup:Getting weighed on Wednesday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck

Who are you calling new?!:haha::hugs:

You know you're my inpspiration.:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for the warm welcome! :flower:

I'll take a look at MFP and see if I can make heads or tails of it. TBH, I'm not entirely sure how to diet, so I'm totally overwhelmed. :blush:

I ate half a bag of Cheetos this afternoon. I'm pretty sure those shouldn't be on my allowed list.:haha:

Back to the drawing board.:dohh:


----------



## Mea

Threebirds is there not a lot in porridge as I work nights and get a bit peckish early hours of the morning and a bowl of porridge would be good. 
Going to look for you on mfp now.


----------



## Pink Sarah

can i join plz! threebirds i lov your challenges i managed the last one so fingers crossed for this one. good luck everyone


----------



## threebirds

Morning all 

This morning's brekkie is a big bowl of porridge with a vanilla yoghurt dumped in. Not as nice as the porridge & stewed apple I had yesterday but its doing the job. 

So Ive been good 2 days in a row lol, gotta make it 3 - it is just one day at a time after all.

For any1 in MFP if you want others to see your food diary you need to go into settings and enable sharing with friends.

If anyone wants me to put their starting weight (and wkly weigh ins on the first page just give me the details.

Ive a busy wrk day today & out this eve so might not get a chance to pop back today.

Hope every1 has a good day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

X


dachsundmom said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! :flower:
> 
> I'll take a look at MFP and see if I can make heads or tails of it. TBH, I'm not entirely sure how to diet, so I'm totally overwhelmed. :blush:
> 
> I ate half a bag of Cheetos this afternoon. I'm pretty sure those shouldn't be on my allowed list.:haha:
> 
> Back to the drawing board.:dohh:





Mea said:


> Threebirds is there not a lot in porridge as I work nights and get a bit peckish early hours of the morning and a bowl of porridge would be good.
> Going to look for you on mfp now.




Pink Sarah said:


> can i join plz! threebirds i lov your challenges i managed the last one so fingers crossed for this one. good luck everyone


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies :thumbup:Had a three mile walk today and ate porridge a smoothie ,tomato soup and a chicken slad :thumbup:Getting weighed on Wednesday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck
> 
> Who are you calling new?!:haha::hugs:
> 
> You know you're my inpspiration.:thumbup::kiss:Click to expand...

:haha:Your new to the thread :haha:Aw bless thanks b ,am still trying after 8 months :dohh:It feels Like forever to be honest but I will get there in the end even if it kills me :haha:hopefully will have lost 77 pounds(51/2 stone) by Xmas :wacko:if I carry on with two pounds a week till then :thumbup:It's not a big target to hit each week and it's doable for me :thumbup:If I can do it do anyone can :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I don't think you'll have any problem getting the rest of the weight off and you're going to be one sexy mama for New Year's Eve!:happydance::hugs:


Well ladies, I had two pieces of wheat toast, one whole egg, and one egg white for breakfast. I covered it all in salsa to try and choke it down.:haha:


What do you girls think...is the key to weight loss/health, moderation or do you think there are good and bad foods?:shrug:


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> T, I don't think you'll have any problem getting the rest of the weight off and you're going to be one sexy mama for New Year's Eve!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I had two pieces of wheat toast, one whole egg, and one egg white for breakfast. I covered it all in salsa to try and choke it down.:haha:
> 
> 
> What do you girls think...is the key to weight loss/health, moderation or do you think there are good and bad foods?:shrug:

Well b I find big meals like potatoes meat and veg plus bread products really put the weight on me even thou I am allowed them on my diet ,I do think there's good and bad foods obviously like sweet foods and take aways but I also believe you can have a little of what you want now and again :thumbup:I indulge once a week the day I get weighed and that's the only day I eat whatever I fancy ,:thumbup:I like the sound of your breakfast :haha::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Evening 
Well done on your breakfast D, dont think I could stomach it lol Im not big on eggs (but do try to eat omletes for the protein)
I think there are some bad foods (& drinks *sigh*). Im trying not to eat processed food or snack. I think not snacking counts for a lot. Bmom we can all learn frm you xxxx


----------



## amethyst77

Ooh Bmom I like the sound of the indulge day :)
I had a pretty good day- but tonight we were at football and had no time for dinner beforehand, so we ate out- spag bol and garlic bread + a glass of wine. Oh dear....


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning everyone ,it's weigh in today and I can't wait :haha:According to my scales I have 31/2 pounds off :thumbup:that will do me :happydance::happydance:Sooo looking forward to my pumkin spice latte today yum yum yum :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

amethyst77 said:


> Ooh Bmom I like the sound of the indulge day :)
> I had a pretty good day- but tonight we were at football and had no time for dinner beforehand, so we ate out- spag bol and garlic bread + a glass of wine. Oh dear....

If you were good all day that should be ok ,I love my bread but it really puts weight on me ,hubby made cheese and garlic bread last night with fresh crusty bread :cry:I had to go out the back and clean out the yard so I couldn't smell it :growlmad::haha:Keep going sweetie :hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Oh no Bravemom!! Will be worth it at weigh in today :) :)


----------



## Dylis

:flower: threebirds porridge is my breakfast of choice too. I am going to struggle the next 2 days as not working and this is when I over eat, and no walk to and from... Hoping MFP and writing all my food down helps especially now got the ap to can bar code scan:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Another three pound off at weight watchers :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## mrsp14

Bravemom said:


> Another three pound off at weight watchers :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Well done 

I'm on my first week if slimming world... As an ex weightwatcher I'm struggling to get my head round it, but following it the best I can and hoping I'll see results on Monday!


----------



## Pink Sarah

woop woop well done bravemom keep it up xx


----------



## amethyst77

Well done Bravemom :)


----------



## threebirds

Dylis said:


> :flower: threebirds porridge is my breakfast of choice too. I am going to struggle the next 2 days as not working and this is when I over eat, and no walk to and from... Hoping MFP and writing all my food down helps especially now got the ap to can bar code scan:thumbup:

Hi Dylis, yep lovin porridge - tomorrow is porridge & blueberries 
Im totally with you in that when im at wrk i eat v little and when im home / wrking frm home i just want to snack all day. I do find MFP helps keep me on track tho. Good luck x



Bravemom said:


> Another three pound off at weight watchers :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Ooh you are good - well done Bmom - delighted for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

X


----------



## threebirds

I am just about managing to be good. Lovely butternut squash curry for dinner (and even better that it was cooked by himself). Also got a good walk in this evening.
Feeling a bit crampy now, I think AF is on her way. 

Great to see every1 doing so well 

Nite xx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> I am just about managing to be good. Lovely butternut squash curry for dinner (and even better that it was cooked by himself). Also got a good walk in this evening.
> Feeling a bit crampy now, I think AF is on her way.
> 
> Great to see every1 doing so well
> 
> Nite xx

Well done sounds yummy ,af sucks :nope::growlmad::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
And you are so right, cd1 for me today :-(
Sorry the witch got us both xxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Thanks bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> And you are so right, cd1 for me today :-(
> Sorry the witch got us both xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all I am OblasMummy on MFP. Good luck everyone, I weigh tomorrow.x


----------



## Bravemom

KRobbo said:


> Hi all I am OblasMummy on MFP. Good luck everyone, I weigh tomorrow.x

Good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

T, I am so proud of you!:kiss::hugs:

I'm sorry for CD1...T and 3B.:cry::hugs:

msp14; I am also an ex WW girl and trying to figure out SW! I'd love some help with this mess.:haha::hugs:

Everyone else, I wish you tons of luck! I'm in the US and Thanksgiving is just a few weeks away. IDK what to do about the holidays and I just want to :cry:


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a good day? 
Doing ok here although scales not showing any loss :(


----------



## KRobbo

I lost a 1lb. I think this week I am going to do this crazy thing and stick to my diet over the weekend, I have a wedding two weeks tomorrow and really want people to notice the difference!


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone

Ive been good(ish) all week & no loss yet - weighin isnt til sunday tho, so here's hoping!
Af arrived yesterday so that had me feeling a bit bloated.
I really want to see 1lb off by Sunday. Will have to be v good between now & then!

Good luck every1

X


----------



## threebirds

Weighed myself this morning & no weight loss after 1 wk, not too worried as I think I'll see something come off soon. I am eating well. If nothing in another wk then I'll need to get drastic! If it doesnt rain Im planning on a good long walk today, lots of hills.
Just had a lovely bowl of porridge & blueberries for breakfast :)
Hope everyone else is having a better weight loss wk than me!

Good luck x


----------



## mrsp14

dachsundmom said:


> msp14; I am also an ex WW girl and trying to figure out SW! I'd love some help with this mess.:haha::hugs:

How are you getting on? I think I've got the hang of it but defo not eating enough veg... I'm too fussy!!!!
But am using fitness pal as well so trying to stay below my cals whilst following the sw guidelines... Gonna get weighed tomorrow but am tempted to have a sneaky peek today :-S


----------



## mrsp14

Just weighed.... 7 lbs off  So happy.... First week of slimming world and its paid off :-D


----------



## KRobbo

Well done! What a great first week.


----------



## amethyst77

Woo hoo well done Mrsp!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Well done mrsp that's brill :happydance::hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

We collected an exercise bike and stepper from the ILs today, so hope that will help a bit...
Am about to go and eat v naughtily though and have some wine- oops!!


----------



## threebirds

Well done mrsp whoo hoo x


----------



## Dylis

MrsP that's fantastic:happydance:

AFM no weightloss my scales are still stuck:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsp14 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> msp14; I am also an ex WW girl and trying to figure out SW! I'd love some help with this mess.:haha::hugs:
> 
> How are you getting on? I think I've got the hang of it but defo not eating enough veg... I'm too fussy!!!!
> But am using fitness pal as well so trying to stay below my cals whilst following the sw guidelines... Gonna get weighed tomorrow but am tempted to have a sneaky peek today :-SClick to expand...

Congrats on the loss!:happydance:

I am finding SW quite difficult, as it's a lot of food to eat. Since I am in the States, this program isn't very well known over here, so the support is minimal at best. Some of the food combinations are a little difficult for me to get used to; Americans don't love the baked beans as much as a Brit.:winkwink:


----------



## sarahandalan

hi can i join this thread :)

i'm 5'8 and 12 stone 11pounds (179 pounds) i've been trying to lose weight since having baby logan at the end of june. think i've lost about a stone and a half so far but it aways goes wrong at the weekends lol
so starting again today, i've had bran flakes with raisins, tomato soup with wholemeal bread, baked potato with salad. also been for 3 1/2 miles.
i'd really like to get down to 12 stone by xmas then down to 11 stone 11 pounds to be the weight i was before baby. then keep trying to lose another stone next year to get to my overall goal. good luck everyone for this week x


----------



## mrsp14

dachsundmom said:


> mrsp14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> msp14; I am also an ex WW girl and trying to figure out SW! I'd love some help with this mess.:haha::hugs:
> 
> How are you getting on? I think I've got the hang of it but defo not eating enough veg... I'm too fussy!!!!
> But am using fitness pal as well so trying to stay below my cals whilst following the sw guidelines... Gonna get weighed tomorrow but am tempted to have a sneaky peek today :-SClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the loss!:happydance:
> 
> I am finding SW quite difficult, as it's a lot of food to eat. Since I am in the States, this program isn't very well known over here, so the support is minimal at best. Some of the food combinations are a little difficult for me to get used to; Americans don't love the baked beans as much as a Brit.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol... We do love our beans 

You don't have to eat loads... I'm using myfitnesspal at the same time to limit myself as otherwise I'd eat a ton of pasta every day... Just cos slimming world says its free doesn't mean I wanna be having loads!!! I'm finding the two with each other work quite nice.. Slimming world for the nutritional balance and lower fat intake and mfp to help me with portion control!!! 
Have you tried diet coke chicken? It's free and yummy


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :waves:

Ive been soo good today - just have to get to bedtime without caving in & snacking! 



amethyst77 said:


> We collected an exercise bike and stepper from the ILs today, so hope that will help a bit...
> Am about to go and eat v naughtily though and have some wine- oops!!

Hi Amethyst, hope you enjoyed the wine  we all need wee treats now & again & now you have the exercise bike & stepper so no need to feel guilty :hugs:



sarahandalan said:


> hi can i join this thread :)
> 
> i'm 5'8 and 12 stone 11pounds (179 pounds) i've been trying to lose weight since having baby logan at the end of june. think i've lost about a stone and a half so far but it aways goes wrong at the weekends lol
> so starting again today, i've had bran flakes with raisins, tomato soup with wholemeal bread, baked potato with salad. also been for 3 1/2 miles.
> i'd really like to get down to 12 stone by xmas then down to 11 stone 11 pounds to be the weight i was before baby. then keep trying to lose another stone next year to get to my overall goal. good luck everyone for this week x

Welcome sarahandalan!!
Sounds like you ate very well today 
Are you on My Fitness Pal? My MFP name is puffin2nuffin & Im trying to get down to/wards 12st for xmas (am 13st).
Im calorie counting on MFP.
Good luck.

X


----------



## sarahandalan

no dont have mfp, so i've started a kind of journal to put progress photo's in, what i eat each day with cal totals, what exercise i do each day, i'm going to keep any new recipes in there to and also maybe photo's of outfits i want to wear to keep me motivated.


----------



## sarahandalan

i now have mfp if anyone wants to add me sarahgovan x


----------



## threebirds

How's every1 doing?
If you want me to put your weekly weight on the first page of the thread just let me know.
Im weighing in on a sunday & this is wk 2 - nothing off last wk but ive been having sneaky weighs & am so pleased coz its now finally coming off! Not recording anything officially until Sunday but this is just the motivation i need!!
Good luck everyone :hugs:
X


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all

Nothing off for me, not even an ounce. I stuck to my diet all weekend and week and have been to the gym 4x and absolutely caned it. So needless to say I am disappointed. I need some support and motivation to carry on because I don't know how to be any better.

I have measured my waist etc and in last 2 weeks I have lost 4" (1.5" hips. 1.5 "waist, 1" arms) - so some success.

I used to lose weight so easily!! 

Katie x


----------



## threebirds

Hi Katiez
Thats fantastic that you have lost those inches! Good going.
Dont worry about the weight - that will start to shift really soon, sounds like you are doing everything right. I lost nothing at all first week but now its beginning to move.
So keep at it x


----------



## KRobbo

Thanks, I'm actually pleased with how I feel and look but wish I could update my MFP with weight loss. I'm sticking to it, back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm in, would LOVE to join you ladies and shed a few unwanted jigges. 

I've just started a core class and yoga this week, and after i get my car back from the shop I'm going to get a 10x gym pass. Last night I dreamed of working out and today with a sore tummy, arms and legs from my grueling core class (a good sore) I'm motivated. I'll ride the wave and try to eat well, stay away from wine (which i'm convinced will help with ttc) and if I lose weight before Christmas it'll be a fantastic thing.

My gf got preggers twice training for the iron man. I think all the extra circulation and boost in metabolism is a good thing.


----------



## Dylis

I know it's a day early but I'm excited lost 2lbs:happydance: I was beginning to think my scales were stuck as been same since last christmas


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> I know it's a day early but I'm excited lost 2lbs:happydance: I was beginning to think my scales were stuck as been same since last christmas

:happydance::happydance:Well done dylis :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi ladies, can I join?

I've lost 20lbs in 12weeks so far on WW, but my motivation has gone in the last few weeks, so I decided to buy the 30 day shred dvd, which is going ok so far.

I still have another 20lbs to lose at least, would love to lose half a stone by christmas. I could do with some support, well done to all ur weight losses so far!

:hugs:


----------



## sarahandalan

thats great dylis well done :) 
i will update my weight on monday but i've been really good this week apart from today i went to the cinema so had popcorn and cola but you cant go to the cinema and not have popcorn lol hope everyone is keeping strong this weekend :)


----------



## Bravemom

_Natalie_ said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I've lost 20lbs in 12weeks so far on WW, but my motivation has gone in the last few weeks, so I decided to buy the 30 day shred dvd, which is going ok so far.
> 
> I still have another 20lbs to lose at least, would love to lose half a stone by christmas. I could do with some support, well done to all ur weight losses so far!
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Natalie ,well done thats awesome ,I am sort of feeling the same as you ,I've lost 41/2 stone and still want another two stone off but I've came to a stand still and it sucks ,but I believe you can do another seven pounds for Xmas ,I'm here to support you Hun ,c'mon we can do it :thumbup::hugs:Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I've just weighed myself this morning and I've lost the three pound clomid bloat plus another pound so I'm basically back on track .don't think I will lose a stone for Xmas but I may lose half a stone :thumbup:Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Well done Bravemom :)
I am really struggling. I have been trying so hard and nothing has happened, so I got disheartened and went off the rails :cry: Need to get back on it today...


----------



## Bravemom

amethyst77 said:


> Well done Bravemom :)
> I am really struggling. I have been trying so hard and nothing has happened, so I got disheartened and went off the rails :cry: Need to get back on it today...

Aw sweetie try not to get upset I know how much of a struggle it is ,but you can do it honestly ,how much do you want to lose ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Thanks BM- I don't have a set amount- I just want to lose some before ET in December.


----------



## _Natalie_

Bravemom said:


> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I've lost 20lbs in 12weeks so far on WW, but my motivation has gone in the last few weeks, so I decided to buy the 30 day shred dvd, which is going ok so far.
> 
> I still have another 20lbs to lose at least, would love to lose half a stone by christmas. I could do with some support, well done to all ur weight losses so far!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Natalie ,well done thats awesome ,I am sort of feeling the same as you ,I've lost 41/2 stone and still want another two stone off but I've came to a stand still and it sucks ,but I believe you can do another seven pounds for Xmas ,I'm here to support you Hun ,c'mon we can do it :thumbup::hugs:Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, a think a wee bit of support will go along way- seems everyone on this thread is keeping each other motivated! I'm going to stick to the 30day shred, its making me stick to WW better, as I dont want to fail each day after doing the workout! That's amazing you've lost 4 1/2 stone already! We can do it!!


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, I'm a bit off track this weekend too. Pancakes and bacon for breakfast and ben and jerrys last night :-0 Oooopps. I blame my 23 week pregnant friend who is staying this weekend, I've got to make sure she eats ; -).

Plus my knees are feeling sore so I'm taking a few days break from the gym. I might go swimming instead.

Oh well back on track for weigh in Friday, then I'm at a weekend wedding so it'll probably 2 weeks of maintaining overall.

Great weight lossBbravemom, Dylis and Natalie. Keep going Amethyst77 I've had 3 disappointing weeks but you just need to keep on trucking, at least if it comes off slow it'll stay off xx


----------



## KRobbo

Just a thought threebirds but could you put people's MFP name on the front page, I keep forgetting who people are compared to here and there!

I'm OblasMummy on MFP x


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! 

Congrats to everyone who's had a loss and for everyone struggling, I'm right there with you.:wacko::hugs:

I've been trying to convince myself that moderation is the key and I really believe that it is, but it turns out, I'm not moderate about anything I eat.:haha:

I don't want to be that person who keeps saying, "tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow." But, it looks like I'm back on it tomorrow.:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

amethyst77 said:


> Thanks BM- I don't have a set amount- I just want to lose some before ET in December.

Well I bet you will :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

I looked at the scale today and I'm down 1 lb from thursday morning despite having ice cream Friday and Saturday night. Made a healthy breakfast this morning, spinach/mushroom/onion saute with balsamic & apple cider vinegar, bison snorkers & onion.

I feel skinnier when I stay away from breads/carbs but then I crave fats. Last night I had a salad with cheese and avacado to feel satiated. Have you guys got any tricks for cravings?


----------



## Bravemom

2have4kids said:


> I looked at the scale today and I'm down 1 lb from thursday morning despite having ice cream Friday and Saturday night. Made a healthy breakfast this morning, spinach/mushroom/onion saute with balsamic & apple cider vinegar, bison snorkers & onion.
> 
> I feel skinnier when I stay away from breads/carbs but then I crave fats. Last night I had a salad with cheese and avacado to feel satiated. Have you guys got any tricks for cravings?

I find bread is really bad for me ,any sort of bread bagels muffins croissants etc I tend to chew peppermint gum wen I feel hungry or drink tea coffee or diet coke and for a sugar fix I eat 
Fat free yog and grapes or sugar free jelly and oranges or even a cereal bar :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Bravemom said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I looked at the scale today and I'm down 1 lb from thursday morning despite having ice cream Friday and Saturday night. Made a healthy breakfast this morning, spinach/mushroom/onion saute with balsamic & apple cider vinegar, bison snorkers & onion.
> 
> I feel skinnier when I stay away from breads/carbs but then I crave fats. Last night I had a salad with cheese and avacado to feel satiated. Have you guys got any tricks for cravings?
> 
> I find bread is really bad for me ,any sort of bread bagels muffins croissants etc I tend to chew peppermint gum wen I feel hungry or drink tea coffee or diet coke and for a sugar fix I eat
> Fat free yog and grapes or sugar free jelly and oranges or even a cereal bar :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OOoooo I have to try that-thanks! Peppermint gum, yoghurt & grapes. I've almost run out of fruit & stuff, will have to make a trip out before the work week begins. Found persimmons & mangos on sale at my asian market last week. Been eating them this weeks sugar cravings. Have you tried persimmons? My OH was surprised, they're sweeter than mangos. 

I had egg puffs & grapefruit for breaky yesterday mmmm soo good! A little protein with every meal seems to keep me going.


----------



## threebirds

Hows every1 doing? 

Welcome 2have4kids & natalie  the more the merrier

Its hard to stay focused on weightloss so the more support the better.
Today is the end of wk 2 for me and i have lost 2lbs. Which is good. But im disappointed its not more. I set a low target of 1lb a week thinking it woud feel so good to do that & better but so far have struggled to get 2lbs off in 2wks. The scales looked more promising a couple of days ago, so i'll just have to keep wrking at it. C'mon everybody lets shift some pounds :hugs: :thumbup:
X


----------



## 2have4kids

threebirds said:


> Hows every1 doing?
> 
> Welcome 2have4kids & natalie  the more the merrier
> 
> Its hard to stay focused on weightloss so the more support the better.
> Today is the end of wk 2 for me and i have lost 2lbs. Which is good. But im disappointed its not more. I set a low target of 1lb a week thinking it woud feel so good to do that & better but so far have struggled to get 2lbs off in 2wks. The scales looked more promising a couple of days ago, so i'll just have to keep wrking at it. C'mon everybody lets shift some pounds :hugs: :thumbup:
> X

I find it really matters what stage of the cycle I'm in too. Don't be too hard on yourself. The slower you loose it the more likely it is to stay off. In my tww I find I go a little nutty with cravings and I could never loose during AF. In 2007 I lost 53 lbs (only to gain 30~ back) and I did it by mostly cutting out bread, noodles, grains, cereals & calorific carbs. I think I lost it too fast and after my wedding I was exhausted and started eating badly. Mind you it took 5 years to gain the 30 back (always trying to look at the positive ;)). My body is really efficient at passing fats but has a hard time dealing with sugar and carbs. Thanks for the warm welcome, my goal was to go to a gym this weekend and get a 10x pass but I'm going to let myself off the hook since my runners are at work and go next week.:shrug:


----------



## sarahandalan

i've managed to lose 4lb this week :) i signed on to my fitness pal and it has really given me a boost this week. my username is sarahgovan if anyone wants to add me x


----------



## Bravemom

sarahandalan said:


> i've managed to lose 4lb this week :) i signed on to my fitness pal and it has really given me a boost this week. my username is sarahgovan if anyone wants to add me x

That's amazing ,:happydance:Well done :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!

Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x


----------



## 2have4kids

_Natalie_ said:


> Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x

What's 30shred? FX for you lovely lady.


----------



## Bravemom

_Natalie_ said:


> Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x

Good luck huni :hugs:


----------



## _Natalie_

2have4kids said:


> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x
> 
> What's 30shred? FX for you lovely lady.Click to expand...

Ah, I meant to say 30 day shred :dohh: It's a workout dvd, only 20mins long which is good for me, as I've never done any exercise dvds before.

Well, I've only lost hald a pound this week, so disappointed! This week I really stuck to weightwatchers, and did the damn dvd every day, feel so disheartened now :(

Hope all you ladies have had a more successful week than I !


----------



## Bravemom

_Natalie_ said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x
> 
> What's 30shred? FX for you lovely lady.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I meant to say 30 day shred :dohh: It's a workout dvd, only 20mins long which is good for me, as I've never done any exercise dvds before.
> 
> Well, I've only lost hald a pound this week, so disappointed! This week I really stuck to weightwatchers, and did the damn dvd every day, feel so disheartened now :(
> 
> Hope all you ladies have had a more successful week than I !Click to expand...

Aww sorry Hun I know how much it sucks when that happens but it's still half a pound and I bet you get a big loss next week ,you coukd also be toning up and losing inches too which you dont know about :thumbup:stay focused dont go nuts and pig out :haha:I stayed the same last week and was totally gutted so I ate all round me :blush:Am hoping for a few pounds off tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## _Natalie_

Bravemom said:


> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just about to go to my WW meeting now, I'll report my weightloss when I return! Just wanted to say, I almost skipped doing my 30shred today, but reading the posts here, and thinking of the good its gonna do me got me to go and DO IT!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a decent weightloss today now x
> 
> What's 30shred? FX for you lovely lady.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I meant to say 30 day shred :dohh: It's a workout dvd, only 20mins long which is good for me, as I've never done any exercise dvds before.
> 
> Well, I've only lost hald a pound this week, so disappointed! This week I really stuck to weightwatchers, and did the damn dvd every day, feel so disheartened now :(
> 
> Hope all you ladies have had a more successful week than I !Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sorry Hun I know how much it sucks when that happens but it's still half a pound and I bet you get a big loss next week ,you coukd also be toning up and losing inches too which you dont know about :thumbup:stay focused dont go nuts and pig out :haha:I stayed the same last week and was totally gutted so I ate all round me :blush:Am hoping for a few pounds off tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww good luck for tomorrow! I went a bit nuts :nope: had a crisp sandwich whilst I typing my last message, oops. I'll get my focus back tomorrow!x


----------



## KRobbo

Mmmmmm crisp sandwich.......(can you tell I'm doing low carb?).

I have decided to shake my diet up a bit and do my diabetic diet from pregnancy and the weight has started coming off again. It's not weigh day until Friday but fingers crossed for below 10st! As I am still glucose intolerant its probably a good idea to do this diet anyway.


----------



## threebirds

KRobbo said:


> Just a thought threebirds but could you put people's MFP name on the front page, I keep forgetting who people are compared to here and there!
> 
> I'm OblasMummy on MFP x

Great idea. I know it does get confusing. Will get to it 

I really enjoy seeing what every1 is eating in MFP, I find that helpful for ideas.
My problem is still snacking... *sigh*

hows everyone else doing?

X


----------



## Bravemom

Lost three pounds this week making my weight loss 65 pounds since march :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KRobbo

Well done Bravemom!

I'm not struggling too much, this diet is second nature after doing it everyday for 3 months in pregnancy. I'm at a wedding this weekend though so may put any loss back on.


----------



## Dylis

I'm still having probs with snacking and did have chocolate cake for breakfast yesterday:blush:but my 2lbs have not come back:thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Dylis said:



> I'm still having probs with snacking and did have chocolate cake for breakfast yesterday:blush:but my 2lbs have not come back:thumbup:

Oh wow choc cake for breakfast, that is naughty! But now i want choc cake *sigh*

im finding snacking hard too Dylis.

We need to learn from Bmom - well done Brave 

Sorry every1 that I havent updated the first page yet. Had a hectic & long work day but will add everyones details, MFP logins etc to the first post in the moring.

Heres to a good diet day tomorrow!

Nite :hugs:

X


----------



## 2have4kids

OMG Bravemom, that's really amazing.

I'm soooooo stressed right now. It's actually helped weight loss-have no appetite but also no energy:(. 4 lbs since thursday last week. I'm trying to guzzle lots of water/tea & had a breakfast veggie/fruit shake this morning (along with my snorker and chick pea burger).


----------



## Bravemom

2have4kids said:


> OMG Bravemom, that's really amazing.
> 
> I'm soooooo stressed right now. It's actually helped weight loss-have no appetite but also no energy:(. 4 lbs since thursday last week. I'm trying to guzzle lots of water/tea & had a breakfast veggie/fruit shake this morning (along with my snorker and chick pea burger).

You are doing well Hun ,keep it up ,why are you stressed sweetie ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Bravemom said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> OMG Bravemom, that's really amazing.
> 
> I'm soooooo stressed right now. It's actually helped weight loss-have no appetite but also no energy:(. 4 lbs since thursday last week. I'm trying to guzzle lots of water/tea & had a breakfast veggie/fruit shake this morning (along with my snorker and chick pea burger).
> 
> You are doing well Hun ,keep it up ,why are you stressed sweetie ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Fighting with the OH. We asked his bro on vaca with us (he's divorced) and while in Cyprus all he did was put me down and invalidate anything I said. I was sitting there drinking wine next to the pool and he pipes up how his new girlfriend is super fit and would never have a second glass of wine because she's Danish and her family is super disciplined. I just about socked him. I just got up and went for a swim to cool my jets. He's such a ba$tard and OH never defends me or says anything to counter his toxic verbal diarrhea. There's a bunch of other stuff but basically we're fighting, throwing around the D word lots this week. I'm at work today with super puffy eyes from crying all last night. DH is a tough scotsman, I don't feel much love and feel very uncared for. I feel I have to be a bit of a butch girl to survive everything and that's just not me.:cry:

Sorry for the rant, really at a new low point in my life right now. Feeling fat, infertile and having no children doesn't help either. Thanks for your kind words tho, this site has kept me sane.:coffee:


----------



## Bravemom

2have4kids said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> OMG Bravemom, that's really amazing.
> 
> I'm soooooo stressed right now. It's actually helped weight loss-have no appetite but also no energy:(. 4 lbs since thursday last week. I'm trying to guzzle lots of water/tea & had a breakfast veggie/fruit shake this morning (along with my snorker and chick pea burger).
> 
> You are doing well Hun ,keep it up ,why are you stressed sweetie ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting with the OH. We asked his bro on vaca with us (he's divorced) and while in Cyprus all he did was put me down and invalidate anything I said. I was sitting there drinking wine next to the pool and he pipes up how his new girlfriend is super fit and would never have a second glass of wine because she's Danish and her family is super disciplined. I just about socked him. I just got up and went for a swim to cool my jets. He's such a ba$tard and OH never defends me or says anything to counter his toxic verbal diarrhea. There's a bunch of other stuff but basically we're fighting, throwing around the D word lots this week. I'm at work today with super puffy eyes from crying all last night. DH is a tough scotsman, I don't feel much love and feel very uncared for. I feel I have to be a bit of a butch girl to survive everything and that's just not me.:cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, really at a new low point in my life right now. Feeling fat, infertile and having no children doesn't help either. Thanks for your kind words tho, this site has kept me sane.:coffee:Click to expand...

That's disgusting behaviour from your bil and your husband ,:growlmad:No wonder you are stressed abd unhappy ,your hubby needs to man up and defend you and your bil needs to phuck off :growlmad::growlmad:,I know how it is Hun wen things get you down it just makes everything else one hundred times worse but know that we are all here for you anytime you need us ,big hugs lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks so much. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

2have4kids said:


> Thanks so much. :hugs:

You are very welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs:You feeling any better today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Threebirds, I am going to try and join you here. I have MFP on my Blackberry is that the same thing? Well, I lost a stone at WW about a year ago but this last year I have been fighting to keep it off. The only time I managed to stay at goal this year was around treatment but I was eating really healthy then and no need to count points. 

I really need to start eating heathly again as marathon training starting next week...eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Irish eyes, welcome. 
Bravemom I am feeling better-thank you. A night out with the girls always helps. I came back and DH was on the couch (where he's been for the whole week) and i jumped his bones, fed him whiskey and told him he simply needs to take better care of me.

We'll see how it goes. Still haven't gained the weight back, been waiting for the scale to pop back up. I guess that's a little pessimistic. Took the runners home & going to get that 10x pass this weekend.

How's everything with you? Everyone doing ok with the weight loss this week? Breaky was mushrooms, onion, fennel, grapefruit, and a snorker today along with a spins.ch & berry shake.


----------



## KRobbo

Well on Friday I had lost 2lb to finally be below 10st, I was so excited, however I have lost another 3.5lbs since then due to a very severe stomach flu. I'm sure it will come back on and would rather not have lost it! I miss my baby i've had to saty away from him for 36 hours.


----------



## Bravemom

KRobbo said:


> Well on Friday I had lost 2lb to finally be below 10st, I was so excited, however I have lost another 3.5lbs since then due to a very severe stomach flu. I'm sure it will come back on and would rather not have lost it! I miss my baby i've had to saty away from him for 36 hours.

:( aw hope you feel better soon ,:hugs:Well done on the two pounds :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

2have4kids said:


> Hi Irish eyes, welcome.
> Bravemom I am feeling better-thank you. A night out with the girls always helps. I came back and DH was on the couch (where he's been for the whole week) and i jumped his bones, fed him whiskey and told him he simply needs to take better care of me.
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Still haven't gained the weight back, been waiting for the scale to pop back up. I guess that's a little pessimistic. Took the runners home & going to get that 10x pass this weekend.
> 
> How's everything with you? Everyone doing ok with the weight loss this week? Breaky was mushrooms, onion, fennel, grapefruit, and a snorker today along with a spins.ch & berry shake.

Sounds like you have everything sorted Hun :thumbup:What's a snorker ?im doing ok hoping for another seven pounds for Xmas :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sarahandalan

i've lost 3 pound this week still using myfitnesspal. 4 more and i'm down to my first goal :) my username is sarahgovan if anyone wants to add me x


----------



## Dylis

Well done Sarah I'm at 3lb down as well really hoping to get to 7 for Christmas


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1
Im so sorry for disappearing for a bit :(
Back now though & looking forward to getting caught up with everyone
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
My weight loss plan stalled but hopefully im back on track
Feeling a bit down tho so bear with me xxx


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all
I have lost another 2lbs but the wobbly belly doesn't seem to be going so I'm starting 30 day shred today.

MFP seems to have gone quiet, where is everyone?


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Hiya,

Am i too late to join? :flower:
I have lost 4 and a half stone since having lo in april but then relaxed a bit before losing the last 10 pounds! I'd love to lose half a stone by xmas! I will start my 1200 cals a day again with combo of exercise bike, zumba on xbox and dvds :wacko:


----------



## Dylis

Hiya babyfairy:flower:

Krobbo I'm still doing MFP I'm dylis007.. I'm 3lb down and think jelly belly is slightly less wibbly:bodyb:


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi ladies, I forgot to post this week! Went to WW on tues and was down 3lbs! That makes up for my half pound loss the week before! I dont even know how I lost it, went to glasgow to see family, and ate a fish supper, mcdonalds and chinese takeaway over a few days! Still sticking to the 30days shred (though i didnt do it for 4 days whilst away) 

Hope everyone else is having a good week!

By the way, anyone read or heard anything about the alternative day fasting? I read an interesting article last week, so this week (tues and today) I've reduced my calorie intake to 500cals- you only need to do it twice a week, and eat what you want the rest of the time.

x


----------



## Dylis

Natalie they had that alternative fasting on a horizon show I'm sure the presenter lost a lot of weight


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone ,I've been bad for two weeks and put on three pounds :blush:Need to get back on track next week as I want another ten pounds off for Xmas so am thinking of doing the lipotrim shakes ,two shakes a day and one healthy meal ,I've done it before and had good results so maybe on Wednesday I'm gonna retry them ,af due too so I'm eating comfort food :nope:Threebirds miss you hope your ok lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiya ladies do you mind if I join?

Im Jade 23 and I have a 18 month old sob Frankie :) I went on a diet september and managed to loose a stone and have kept it off thankfully, how ever I still have 2 more stone I want to shift to be back to my pre preg size 10, I was doing so well last time til my scales decided to die then it went downhill.

Im going to aim for 1lb a week for 7 weeks starting Monday and I keep track of my food through myfitnesspal which really helped me last time, so if anyone has myfitnesspal we could add and keep eachothers motivated :) Hoping to have lost 7lb by 7th Jan as xmas will be tough then after new year aim for 2lb :) Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## threebirds

KRobbo said:


> Hi all
> I have lost another 2lbs but the wobbly belly doesn't seem to be going so I'm starting 30 day shred today.
> 
> MFP seems to have gone quiet, where is everyone?

Good on ya  Be interested to hear how you find the 30DS.
I'll be back on MFP from tomorrow (puffin2nuffin) x


----------



## threebirds

Okay girlies so it is now DECEMBER - big push on for xmas weight loss. Im sorry for disappearing from here and MFP. Will be back on MFP from tomorrow. Will get to updating the front page here. Sorry for being a lousy thread starter!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Mummy2B21 said:


> Hiya ladies do you mind if I join?
> 
> Im Jade 23 and I have a 18 month old sob Frankie :) I went on a diet september and managed to loose a stone and have kept it off thankfully, how ever I still have 2 more stone I want to shift to be back to my pre preg size 10, I was doing so well last time til my scales decided to die then it went downhill.
> 
> Im going to aim for 1lb a week for 7 weeks starting Monday and I keep track of my food through myfitnesspal which really helped me last time, so if anyone has myfitnesspal we could add and keep eachothers motivated :) Hoping to have lost 7lb by 7th Jan as xmas will be tough then after new year aim for 2lb :) Good luck everyone x x x

Welcome Jade 
Well done getting & keeping the st off.
Whats your MFP name? Mine is puffin2nuffin.
Im adding everyone's MFP name to the top of the thread so we can all find each other x


----------



## threebirds

Hey everyone :hugs:
Ive added peoples My Fitness Pals names to the first post in our thread. Please check and if Ive missed you let me know ur MFP nameand I'll add you. Also if anyone wants weight added let me know (starting weight / current weight / target weight).
Im back on track, trying to get from 13st to 12 1/2 by xmas if possible. But I'll be happy with 3-5 lb loss as xmas is getting close and i fell away for a couple of weeks.
Lets help each other thru this.
Ive started with the NHS 0-5k free podcasts - meant to get u running but the weather here is so miserable and i dont have a treadmill or go to gym but i do have a cheapie exercise bike so am doing it on that! Did 23 mins of wk1 last night & had the sweat pouring off me.
Will see if I can do a mix of exercise bike & some running with it. Will do wk1 for a couple of wks, as well as my fertility yoga dvd xxx


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, I'm actually a lb up this week but its definitley from working out, I can see a difference in definition. I'm 8 days into the 30 day shred now and will not be losing heart!

3-5 lbs loss by Christmas is totally doable threebirds as long as you can say no to the xmas treats. It's hard in December and I do love a Snowball when wrapping presents!


----------



## threebirds

KRobbo said:


> Hi all, I'm actually a lb up this week but its definitley from working out, I can see a difference in definition. I'm 8 days into the 30 day shred now and will not be losing heart!
> 
> 3-5 lbs loss by Christmas is totally doable threebirds as long as you can say no to the xmas treats. It's hard in December and I do love a Snowball when wrapping presents!

Thanks KRobbo & well done with the 30 day shred. Thats really good going 
Keep it up xx


----------



## threebirds

Happy Christmas everyone x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a great Christmas and hope the New Year brings us all those lovely BFP. :flower:

Is this thread still going ok? I am going to try to make an effort with this now. I have to admit I don't need to lose that much weight but I need to lose something so I am lighter on my feet. For those of you who do not know me well, I am a runner and I am in the throws of marathon training at the moment. I have signed up to do Paris marathon in April. :haha: So although I have started training since before Christmas, my eating habits are awful and I need to sort them out if I want to run without struggling and I also need to lose the few pounds I put on over Christmas. In actual fact I am going to try losing a stone but I am also going to be eating a runners diet which will include nuts etc. I am also planning on giving up the alcohol with the odd glass of wine for a treat (ok that's not really giving up :haha:). 

I am back to work on Monday so I am setting that as my starting day and as well as my 4 days running, 1 day core training I am going to dust of the 30 day shred DVD too. 

My username for MFP is shinimul :winkwink:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey Irish Eyes,
Have you done a marathon before?
I did my first one last April 
I was just going to say, be careful trying to lose weight while you're running such high mileages. I tried, and it went horribly wrong! You sound a lot more sensible than me though! 
I tried restricting my kcals to 1500 per day which, obviously, is nowhere near enough when you're running 30+ miles per week. This lead to me bingeing terribly, which then lead to me restricting again. It was a horrible cycle that I couldn't get out of.
Anyway, like I said, you sound more sensible than me, but I just wanted to share my story. I actually ended up gaining weight, during training, due to the bingeing :-(
Good luck with your training! I'm jealous! xx


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all

I am back on it too! I have been sticking to my diet well (today is day 5) and I will weigh myself on Friday. I put on 5lbs over the last few weeks as I have been poorly.

Yesterday I did the 6 week ab routine and today I have done 30 day shred. DH and I are doing the 6 weeks ab programme everyday and I will throw in the shred when I feel motivated in the mornings. 

Katie x


----------



## Louise23

Can I join?? I got lots to lose. Like at least 6/7 stone!! I'm on day 5 today I weighed in at 113kg at home on Wednesday 2nd which is massive. So far I've done pretty well. I'm joining slimming world tomorrow and ill be weighed there so wil restart with that as my start date iykwim :haha: my home scales are down to between 110-111kg so not sure if they're accurate as 2/3 kg seems a lot to lose in 4/5 days. Soooo yeh that's me lol. My MFP name is EllenBaron :D xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

ILoveShoes said:


> Hey Irish Eyes,
> Have you done a marathon before?
> I did my first one last April
> I was just going to say, be careful trying to lose weight while you're running such high mileages. I tried, and it went horribly wrong! You sound a lot more sensible than me though!
> I tried restricting my kcals to 1500 per day which, obviously, is nowhere near enough when you're running 30+ miles per week. This lead to me bingeing terribly, which then lead to me restricting again. It was a horrible cycle that I couldn't get out of.
> Anyway, like I said, you sound more sensible than me, but I just wanted to share my story. I actually ended up gaining weight, during training, due to the bingeing :-(
> Good luck with your training! I'm jealous! xx

Hi ILoveShoes, this is my first marathon. 
How many calories do you think is best to eat during training though? 
MFP has me down to 1200 a day plus whatever I gain from training. Do you think this is ok? 
Well at the moment I am feeling so stuffed so maybe it is ok. 

Well, I am onto Day 2 of eating well (ha! if you can consider the slice of carrot cake eating well but I am still factoring treat in :winkwink:). According to MFP I over ate a bit on calories yesterday but I am not going to stress about that as I have it set to lose 2lbs a week. 

KRobbo whats the 6 week ab routine? I still haven't got into the 30 day shred. I planned to do it before work but so far I haven't been getting out of my bed in time enough and I am mainly running in the evening.


----------



## Dylis

Hi Louise I'm dylis 007 on MFP

Irish eyes wow a marathon :thumbup: I'm trying to do more running but finding my aerobic fitness is rubbish and keep getting shin splints..have you done one before?? and why paris

Krrobbo is the ab programme part of shred programme or a new regime as saw the shred now comes with several discs in compilation???


----------



## KRobbo

The ab routine is a separate DVD from the annoying Jillian. Its quite hard and I can't do it all yet. I'm doing it with DH who is quite fit and struggles at times so that makes me feel better!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Dylis said:


> Irish eyes wow a marathon :thumbup: I'm trying to do more running but finding my aerobic fitness is rubbish and keep getting shin splints..have you done one before?? and why paris

Hi Dylis, this is my first marathon but I have been running for two years and have done a few races like 5ks, 10k, 8 milers and even did two legs of the Belfast marathon which was about 9.5 miles. I run for a club so there is about 20 of us all going and I just thought if I am going to do my first marathon then why not in Paris? :haha: I haven't been to Paris so thought this would be my opportunity. :haha:

Your shin splints could be to do with the trainers you are wearing. When I started running I was wearing normal trainers and suffered badly with shin splints then went to get my gait monitoring and got proper running shoes. The only time I get shin splints now is when I need to replace my runners.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey Irish Eyes,
I typed a reply about your diet the other day (a reply to your reply) but its not shown up!
In a nutshell, I said...
I don't think 1200 calories is enough for anyone, nevermind a runner! It really bugs me that MFP uses it as a calorie goal, because its lower than a lot of peoplr's basal metabolic rate.
In hindsight, I really don't think its a good idea to try and lose weight while training for a marathon. Your nutrition is so important for fueling your training and aiding your recovery. I really don't think you should restrict your intake (especially carbs).
Maybe you could ask your coach for advice?
I got a really good book marathon nutrition (however, I ignored most of what it said!!) I'll find out what its called for you.
How's your training so far? What kind of distance are you up to?
I hope I don't come across as preachy or a know it all; Id just hate for you to make the mistakes that I Did.
xx


----------



## KRobbo

Woo hoo!! 4lbs down which is where I was almost a month ago, time to start again x


----------



## Irish_eyes

@ILoveShoes, of course I don't find your preachy. I think it is really good to hear from other peoples experiences. I also thought MFP calories were really low although some days I could eat them plus whatever I gain through my runs and feel full all day. I have to say I haven't been religiously filling in MFP and ignored it yesterday as I was being bad. :haha:

That would be great if you could give me the name of that book as I was going to start looking into a book for runners diet. This may just save me the hassle. 

As I am following Hal Higdons Novice 2 programme I am up to 12 miles and this week my long run is only 9 miles. I go up to 14 miles next week though. 

Any other marathon advice would be great too. I find that I am losing energy around 8-9 mile mark so I know I need to refuel then. I read on the High5 site (the energy gel people) that they recommend that you should take 2 gels 10-15 mins before starting the marathon. I was going to test this out this weekend to see if it keeps my energy levels high for longer. I am not even thinking of taking the ones with caffeine. Although the day I did 12 miles, I had a bowl of porridge an hour before I started. During the run I had water and a sports drink and took one High5 gel around the 7-8 mile mark. Made no difference and I struggled from start to finish. I am really hoping I was just having a bad day as the week before I did my 11 miles in the lashing rain, running through not puddles but rivers (that's what they were like on the footpaths), soaked to the skin and all I had was a few jelly babies throughout the run. I did start to tire out around the 8-9 mile mark again but I was able to carry on to the end and it was somewhat enjoyable. The 12 mile run was awful and it has sort of frightened me a bit. 

Sorry, that was such a long post.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Im at work at the min - but I'll do you a proper reply tonight! 
Just wanted you to know I'd seen your post xx


----------



## threebirds

Hey everyone :hugs:
Im so pleased to see this thread is still going strong. I was about to get back into MFP in the new year when I found out I was preg!!! Still very very early days! Trying to eat healthily but not cal counting - just trying to get a balanced diet. 
Good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

